# Auditioning With Anxiety: HELLP



## voodoomochas (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys, this is kind of a long question/post, so strap in.

I'm gonna be auditioning for one of the bigger haunts in my area and I'm extremely apprehensive. The irony is, I've worked this haunt before (back in 2016). I actually did REALLY well; they even offered me a gig for the following year, sans audition. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to go, as in the time since I've been through a very harrowing struggle with bipolar and panic disorder - I was in and out of the hospital due to a serious reaction to a particular medication, and haven't really been the same since. But things are a bit better for me now - besides, I miss being there like mad. At this point, I'm really trying to use this as an opportunity to get out of my comfort zone and back into the world, as well as returning to something I genuinely loved. 

But honestly, it would be a lot easier had this haunt not completely changed the lineup of their attractions (their new theme is "Hell", hence the terrible pun). 

When I first auditioned, I was worlds more confident and possessed a look that greatly suited one of their attractions in particular (with which they have sadly since dispensed) so auditions were fairly easy for me - so easy, in fact, that I even went in and auditioned a second time to encourage a nervous friend. But nearly every bit of improv they threw at me was tailored to that particular attraction, which I understand might have been rather unfair, since others floundered a lot due to the vast range of improvised acts they were asked to preform. Many people didn't get hired simply because they were at a loss when asked to do such a wide variety of different things. I was struggling with anxiety even then, but it was considerably easier to handle and, oddly enough, working the haunt really helped me to overcome that anxiety, at least for a while, which is essentially why I'm so eager to return. Problem is, I worry that the extroverted haunt actress I used to be is now gone for good.

I don't necessarily mean to sound like a whiner, but it's the uncertainty that I saw my peers go through two years ago, that has me so nervous now. Since they changed their lineup, I am going in with absolutely no idea of what to expect, and under the ever-looming fear that my anxiety will drive me absolutely crazy if I try this at all. So - and please ignore how silly this sounds coming from a potential second-time haunter - does anyone have any tips in regards to how I can prepare? I've been reading blog posts and watching documentaries/youtube videos, but nothing really seems to help. One big thing this haunt appears to go off of during casting is looks (at least, that was my experience in the past) so I already know what I'm doing with clothes and makeup. And of course, I know to be loud, move around, and bring my crazy with me. What I'm wondering about is ways I can spend the next week or so rehearsing for this - should I write/run lines and devour every horror movie on the market? Is it reasonable to practise my hand at every monster in the book? What techniques in particular might be demonstrated for any monsters of note (short of laughing like a clown or howling like a werewolf)? Do I already seem to know everything I need to do and really just need to stop worrying/bitching about the whole thing? 

Finally, does anyone have any stagefright-squashing techniques that I might be able to exercise just to keep from worrying myself into a panic attack? Or, (just as great) could there be a tip or two on how to continue thinking on one's feet even if the aforementioned panic decides to rear its head mid-audition? 

Thanks for all the time taken to read this, your understanding (hopefully), and, in advance, any helpful advice anyone might have to offer.

Bisous,
- mocha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll pass along a technique one of my friends has used for handling performing with stage fright/anxiety. He's a superb violinist who sometimes gets anxious when performing solo and knows attention is on him. What he's done to train for such an event is practice playing the solo piece after drinking a pot of full strength coffee. He says the jittery feeling he gets when heavily caffeine-stoked is very similar to the feelings he gets when under solo performance pressure. By practicing under the influence (so to speak), he has developed coping methods that help him when he is on stage.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Beyond the usual "picture your entire audience sitting there in diapers" or " their underwear".
Keep in mind that this is just as much them auditioning for YOU as it is you for them. See if they come up to your expectations, and just focus on your act, and see if their reactions come up to your standards.
Back in the dark ages, when I wrestled in college, real wrestling, not the joke they have on tv, tournaments had a few hundred to a few thousand people in the stands. At first I was self conscious about performing in front of of those people in a singlet (the one piece garment worn by wrestlers), but as soon as I got on the mat and faced my opponent all of my focus was on doing what I knew I needed to do to subdue or pin him. Mentally, everyone else disappeared. So, focus on your "act" and keep in mind your props or scene, and forget everything else.
You'll do fine.
Remember, you are there to have fun too!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know if I can help you overcome your anxiety in a short time, but I have experienced the same while singing. I used to feel jittery to the point where I just couldn't take a deep breath.
Throughout my college years preparation was my best friend, which meant lots of repetition for me. In the beginning that meant I could go on autopilot if I blanked,but eventually it allowed me to connect with the music and enjoy myself more. I imagine you have the skills you need already, so I'd consider what your strengths are. 
Are you at your best when you're loud and obnoxious? Is sneaky and creepy your game? Morbidly funny? I'd work on a character voice and back story, and consider some sounds they might make, but if I were you I wouldn't try to process too many things before your audition. That's very overwhelming. If you come up with a character or two and practice thinking from that perspective I feel like that's pretty good prep work.

I have also worked for a bigger haunt, but their audition process was a lot kinder, so I can't say I've been in a situation exactly like yours. I guess I would also just remind you that improv is a game,and losing said game has no terrible consequences. I imagine they'll remember your good work, and very likely want to find a role that you fit into.

Check this out- some good improv tips
https://www.dearingstudio.com/improv-audition


----------

